# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update46 One plus one,one plus two,one plus x Most OPPO IMEI,FRP,LG SPRINTS

## mohamed73

*GcProKey Total update count 46 release date 17-11-16 *   *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0040 released.*    *Added:*   *samsung s6,s6 edge,s6 edge plus,note 5 koren model(S,K,L) imeicert write support.** samsung latest models DRK repair support. beta**OPPO FRP Remove on most models. (Via fastboot) check FRP_Remove(F.BOOT) in android tab. beta** QCOM new efs methods in GCMode_Method. Tested on few models with 5.x.x android os. root need.** LG Sprint Alternative SPC Read support.** LG Sprint Enable APN(debarring) option for user who want to test on there risk without using older updates.* Note: Use this only if you know what you are doing.    *Improved*  *GCMod Method on new qualcomm. more safe more better then older method.** samsung knox bypass.** LG Sprint.** OPPO Method imei repair on most models.** samsung DRK Repair connection method.** qcom imei repairs now show repaired imei after repair on most supported methods at qcom tab.** samsung newqc unlock.** internal algo, app loading crash application some case.*    *Strongly* *recommend* *to use this version for all your task...*  
Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.  *Download Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                     __________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

